# Tanaka Blue 2 Damascus Gyuto 240mm With Custom Octagonal Bubinga



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Been looking at this knife as an option

http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...o-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-bubinga-handle/

Everything was looking good until I noticed the width at top of heel - 3.8mm

It does taper (to 2.8 middle of blade and then carries on to 1.1)

Is this really as wide as it seems (to my un-trained eyes)?

And anything else I should be aware of?

Thanks as always


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

I picked up a 240 from metal master a bit over 2 years ago, the equivalent measurements on that are 3.3, 2.6 and 1.3.
I don't know if that extra half mil makes a difference, but I don't feel that the knife is particularly fat or anything. Definately no anorexic laser, it's a solid peace of steel.
FWIW, I picked up a 240 Ginsan from James recently and for me the Ginsan is a better cutter and all round knife. Not that there's a lot in it.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's thick only at the tang juncture where it fits into the handle. It really tapers down at the choil. That's an excellent knife I gifted mine to my best man a few years ago. I get to use it when we visit and I think about getting another one some day. That's also a good price for a custom handle.

Video review -


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks guys

It's out of stock at the moment, otherwise I would have pulled the trigger

However, after far too much time searching to decide, I've just bought this
[h1]Kohetsu AS Western Gyuto [/h1]




  








kohetsu-western-as-gyuto-240mm-2.png




__
bonesetter


__
Nov 29, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice choice. But take care: the pick looks like a 270 mm.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

ordo said:


> Nice choice. But take care: the pick looks like a 270 mm.


Thanks for the thumbs up - good to have that

The knife hasn't shipped yet (from Mark @ cktg) I don't think. Do you think I should shoot him an email and check re sizing?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

My guess is that it is the same picture used for all the gyutos in this line.  It's unlikely he'd send you a bigger knife (more expensive) for the price of a 240


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It's the same pick for all of them, a 270 mm. in my eyes.

240 mm. is like a perfect home cook knife size. Hope you enjoy it.

And don't change your mind again, please!


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

ordo said:


> It's the same pick for all of them, a 270 mm. in my eyes.
> 
> 240 mm. is like a perfect home cook knife size. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> And don't change your mind again, please!


He he. From reading (far too many now) threads here and elsewhere, it seems a common progression to move from German to Japanese/French.

I started out with a 8" Victorinox and then a 10" Welch which I really enjoyed, being the first 10" I had used.

I just wish I had cancelled that Shun order before it got sent


----------

